# Reading: Pukka's Promise



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.librarything.com/work/12727204/book/95363370

Pukka's Promise by Ted Kerasota author of Merle's Door. Sub-title "The Quest for Longer-Lived Dpgs.

Well about 65 pages into this 450 page book that was just published this year. I have learned more about genetics and breeding in these last 65 pages than in most of the reading I have done over the last five years. The good, the bad and the ugly in breeding practices in Europe and the U.S.

M.r Kerasota's quest to find *the dog * after he lost his beloved Merle is making for a great read. 

Why great breeding practices are so important to finding the Hungarian Pointer that has the greatest chance to live a healthy and long life. And isn't that what we are all really looking for?

Happy reading.
RBD


----------



## simpletea (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion! I love reading and more importantly love reading books about dogs. I'm a newbie/de-lurker in hopes to have a V within a year. I just have to add that your blog has been extremely helpful. Thank you and keep writing!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

As I read further into this book: *Pukka's Promise The Quest for Longer-Lived Dogs*, I have come to believe that every potential Hungarian Pointer (Vizsla) owner should read it. Also every owner of a Vizsla that is even thinking of breeding their dog.

Your investement into this book in time and money may help you find a dog that will live several healthy years longer than if you hadn't read it. 

It is as a good a read, in a different way, as Merle's Door.

OK, back to reading the book. 

I miss my Bailey. The National Gun Dog Championship is next weekend. Keep your paws crossed.

Julie, from Placergold Vizslas, wrote me and told me Bailey's litter of pups should be here soon. 

We also have a new two-legged granddaughter that should arrive into the world this weekend.

Happy Easter everyone. Spring has arrived.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks a good read, may have to invest.

Good luck for next weekend RBD, I'm sure he'll do you proud.

Happy Easter

Hobbsy


----------

